# Amazon Prime Update



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Not sure how good this information is, but I just called to cancel service on my old Premiere since we just got the Roamio, and the CSR said the "next" update will enable Amazing Prime Instant.

So we'll see!


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

That's been the speculation based on bits of info over the last few months. The CSR's comment is just another data point pointing towards the next update (sometime in November). Time will tell.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah they accidentally enabled it for a few hours about a month ago so got an early 'preview'. :]



tatergator1 said:


> That's been the speculation based on bits of info over the last few months. The CSR's comment is just another data point pointing towards the next update (sometime in November). Time will tell.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

I currently access Amazon Prime Video through my BD player in the LR (where my Pro is located). I am hoping I will be able to access Amazon Prime Video from my Mini located in the MBR as well.


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

Dave Zatz seems to confirm:

http://zatznotfunny.com/2014-10/tivo-winter-update-to-feature-amazon-vudu-and-mobile-improvements/

Matt


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I wonder if the "streaming improvements" will mean that tablets can allocate a tuner like the mini does rather than forcing the creation of a recording?


----------



## dbwilbur (Apr 6, 2007)

I can't wait for this... it's a long time coming!


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

Fantastic! Now all that's left on my TiVo "must" support is HBO Go.


----------



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

I called Tivo customer service today to go over some assorted stuff. The rep there told me the same thing about Amazon Prime....... that it is in testing phase now, and as long as the tests look good then it will launch with the next major software release. So we will get it maybe 3 or 4 months from now?

Can't wait!!

TC


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

True Colors said:


> we will get it maybe 3 or 4 months from now?


Far sooner than that: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10233086#post10233086


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

the update that includes the Prime streaming is the "winter" update not Fall. We've already got that one


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

"Late November" is the expected timeframe.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Vudu by thanksgiving would be great!


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

spaldingclan said:


> the update that includes the Prime streaming is the "winter" update not Fall. We've already got that one


Did you actually read the post I linked to?

"I am expecting one more update this year, most likely in late November."


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

OK this is major. Help me get rid of my Roku 3.

In addition to Amazon Prime Streaming, I use Roku 3 for:

1. HBO Go
2. Watching movies that are saved on a USB Flash drive
3. Media Server for pics/videos saved on my PC

_Any pointers on getting the Roamio to handle any of the above?_

Sure wish there was a Tivo Plex app. It would make things a lot easier.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

zubinh said:


> Sure wish there was a Tivo Plex app. It would make things a lot easier.


Isn't someone on these forums developing one? I think they were asking for testers. Search the forums.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

zubinh said:


> Sure wish there was a Tivo Plex app. It would make things a lot easier.


See here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520520


----------



## Aflat (Aug 29, 2005)

zubinh said:


> OK this is major. Help me get rid of my Roku 3.
> 
> In addition to Amazon Prime Streaming, I use Roku 3 for:
> 
> ...


You can also look at pytivo to handle 2 and 3(although you would have to have the computer close by to plug the usb stick into)


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

elborak said:


> Did you actually read the post I linked to?
> 
> "I am expecting one more update this year, most likely in late November."


I did and Margret talks about the Fall update in your post which did not include Vudu or Prime.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

I just submitted my request to HBO that they make a tivo app: http://www.hbo.com/about/index.html#/about/contact-us.html

5 minutes of your time might pay off.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

spaldingclan said:


> I did and Margret talks about the Fall update in your post which did not include Vudu or Prime.


I was responding to someone speculating that the Winter update might drop in 3 or 4 months, so I linked to Margaret's post where she specifically states that the update *after* the Fall update would probably arrive in late November.

Is it really that hard to grasp?


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

elborak said:


> I was responding to someone speculating that the Winter update might drop in 3 or 4 months, so I linked to Margaret's post where she specifically states that the update *after* the Fall update would probably arrive in late November.
> 
> Is it really that hard to grasp?


We're talking in circles here


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

AdamNJ said:


> I just submitted my request to HBO that they make a tivo app: http://www.hbo.com/about/index.html#/about/contact-us.html
> 
> 5 minutes of your time might pay off.


Worth a shot. Message sent.

I'm really looking forward to Vudu. I think once it goes live I'm going to convert all the DVDs I can to UV via Disc to Digital and use that as my primary viewing platform. I also rent movies from Vudu all the time, so that'll be nice too.


----------



## mr_pink (Dec 15, 2006)

I have Amazon Instant Video on my Roamio, is that different than Prime Instant?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mr_pink said:


> I have Amazon Instant Video on my Roamio, is that different than Prime Instant?


Yes. Prime video comes with the Amazon Prime Membership. It's most notably known for 2 day free shipping, but free streaming video is one of the others perks. It costs $99/year.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Prime Instant is their streaming service that comes with Amazon Prime.

The current app is an ancient video download service that has been there for years.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I wonder how Amazons widening losses will affect what they offer with Prime and the prices they charge?


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

This quarters' losses were attributed to Amazon's expansion into new fields. It shouldn't be viewed as a sign of trouble.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

They have still had several quarters of losses over the last year or so.

And with the most recent losses they were much more than was expected.

And Amazon is expecting more losses in the quarters ahead.

I just know they get a bunch of money from me. Maybe not as much as seven or eight years ago when I was spending 20K a year with Amazon, but I still purchase a decent amount of stuff from them.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Amazon's business model actually expects having little to no profit or a slight loss. They basically plow every bit of their revenue back into the business for R&D or M&A.


----------



## kclfoxtrot (May 6, 2014)

LoadStar said:


> Amazon's business model actually expects having little to no profit or a slight loss. They basically plow every bit of their revenue back into the business for R&D or M&A.


Unfortunately someone forgot to tell the shareholders as the companys stock nosedived with the recent earning release.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

LoadStar said:


> Amazon's business model actually expects having little to no profit or a slight loss. They basically plow every bit of their revenue back into the business for R&D or M&A.


"Amazon, as best I can tell, is a charitable organization being run by elements of the investment community for the benefit of consumers."

-Matthew Yglesias (a couple years ago)


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> "Amazon, as best I can tell, is a charitable organization being run by elements of the investment community for the benefit of consumers."
> 
> -Matthew Yglesias (a couple years ago)


----------

